# Oops, he did it again



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Buy him some body armor and some milk.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn! Glad I'm not all that interested in learning park moves!!!

Best wishes on a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that if I had broken my wrist once I would really want to put effort into protecting it. And more importantly learning how to fall safely. Learning to fall is one of the biggest things to know to keep from breaking stuff.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I think that if I had broken my wrist once I would really want to put effort into protecting it. And more importantly learning how to fall safely. Learning to fall is one of the biggest things to know to keep from breaking stuff.


Yeah, but this is a kid. He could break every limb and he'd still think he's invulnerable.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

This is my biggest fear with my son. He is 7 and can rip pretty good, however, he loves the park. 

He will hit things that are WAY beond his progression level. He has no fear of air. 

Nothing has been broken yet but I am sure I will have photo's like the OP in the very near future.:WTF:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope he recovers soon. Atleast it only took 2 broken wrists to want to start wearing them. Hopefully this won`t hinder him when he`s an adult... best wishes!


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Buy him some body armor and some milk.


I'm definitely making sure he drinks his milk. :thumbsup:



chomps1211 said:


> Damn! Glad I'm not all that interested in learning park moves!!!
> 
> Best wishes on a speedy recovery!!


Thanks! Yeah, I like park stuff, but I try to be cautious and not push my progression too aggressively, since I'm no teenager.  I also wear wrist guards and impact shorts. My son generally isn't too crazy, but he does have much less fear of air than I do (and much more disdain for safety equipment other than his helmet).



Mysticfalcon said:


> I think that if I had broken my wrist once I would really want to put effort into protecting it. And more importantly learning how to fall safely. Learning to fall is one of the biggest things to know to keep from breaking stuff.


I think he might have finally gotten the message. At least I hope.  He usually does pretty well with falls, but he slipped up this time and there's obviously always room for improvement. I'm really bummed that this probably means we won't make it up to Jay to see you guys during the meet.  Hopefully we can make it there in the late season again though, once he's healed.



Donutz said:


> Yeah, but this is a kid. He could break every limb and he'd still think he's invulnerable.


Very true, when it first happened he swore he was giving up snowboarding. By the time we got home from the hospital he was just promising to wear his wrist-guards. :laugh:



that1guy said:


> This is my biggest fear with my son. He is 7 and can rip pretty good, however, he loves the park.
> 
> He will hit things that are WAY beond his progression level. He has no fear of air.
> 
> Nothing has been broken yet but I am sure I will have photo's like the OP in the very near future.:WTF:


I hear ya. My son definitely loves air also. Sadly, this injury was off a small trailside kicker. He intended to do a park lap, but they had closed the jumps for grooming at the time. I've always been more afraid of those little trailside kickers than larger park jumps, just because they can be so tracked-up and unpredictable, not to mention close to trees and obstructions. Anyhow, good luck with your son, sounds like you'll need it!



Optikal_Illuzion said:


> I hope he recovers soon. Atleast it only took 2 broken wrists to want to start wearing them. Hopefully this won`t hinder him when he`s an adult... best wishes!


Thanks! True.  I'm optimistic, I broke both arms as a kid (separate times) and have had no lasting repercussions.


----------

